# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Eddie, lapin Angora [Association Happy Bunny]

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Eddie
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Nom : Eddie



_Eddie a été tondu afin d'enlever les nombreux nuds dans son pelage_


_
Année de naissance : A VenirSexe : MâleVaccins : OuiStérilisée : OuiRace : Lapin AngoraCouleur : Blanc & CrèmePoids : 2,140 kgLocalisation : Sélestat , 67 (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)Santé : -Caractère : -Education : -Condition dadoption : Liberté totale.Histoire : Eddie a été trouvé errant et confié par l'association Animaux en Péril ASBLEddie est à la recherche de marraines et parrains, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à presidence.happybunny@gmail.comPour Une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.comFrais dadoption : https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption








_
_Eddie a été tondu afin de résoudre les nombreux noeux_

----------


## HappyBunny

Eddie est à l'adoption!!!

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit up pour Eddie, toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Fluffy Eddie est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie!
Curieux et affectueux avec sa famille d'accueil.

----------


## HappyBunny

Eddie est toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Eddie attend toujours sa famille pour la vie!

----------

